# Hartville tool clamp clearance



## flyguy1 (May 18, 2009)

Hartville tool has their maple handscrew clamps on clearance starting at $1.95 to $4.95 from 4" to 10",just thought I would pass this along. They are not Jorgensens but neither is the price,Flyguy1


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

The link.
Handscrew Clamps -


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

HF offers these clamps at comparable prices all the time.


----------

